# Veterans affairs minister announces 'veteran-centric' approach



## McG (24 Jan 2015)

I think I have to agree with the sentiment expressed at the end: the sound bites sound good and probably reflect honest desire to do better, but it will take more than slogans and emotions before things are fixed.  Still, it is a positive sign for now.



> *Erin O'Toole, veterans affairs minister, announces 'veteran-centric' approach*
> 'The veteran has to be at the centre of everything we do,' new minister says
> BY SUSANA MAS, CBC NEWS
> 23 Jan 2015
> ...


http://www.cbc.ca/news/politics/erin-o-toole-veterans-affairs-minister-announces-veteran-centric-approach-1.2929728


----------



## PuckChaser (24 Jan 2015)

Anyone else find it hilarious a Liberal was talking about speeches without substance or policy announcements?  >

All of this sounds good, but I'll reserve judgement until I see some action. I do think this is a step in the right direction, and hopefully the culture can be cleaned up at VAC before the election in the fall.


----------



## Gunner98 (25 Jan 2015)

That's strange the old suddenly became new again.

The old strategy was:

Our Mission
To provide exemplary, client-centred services and benefits that respond to the needs of veterans, our other clients and their families, in recognition of their services to Canada; and to keep the memory of their achievements and sacrifices alive for all Canadians.

Our Vision
To provide exemplary service which honours the sacrifice and achievements of our veterans and clients.

The new veterans affairs minister said the government's three-point plan includes:
A "veteran-centric" approach to policy and programming.
A "seamless integration" with the Canadian Forces.
Creating "a culture that strives for service excellence."

Ergo - no change, he is reiterating the plan. So how does this build any expectation?


----------

